# Young people to be funded to improve cultural exchanges



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Young people in Australia and Malaysia are to get the opportunity to travel to each other's countries as part of a major ongoing cultural exchange programme. Foreign Minister Bob Carr has announced a joint Australia-Malaysia cultural exchange programme as part of a regional campaign to promote better cultural understanding. Under the exchange programme, six young [...]

Click to read the full news article: Young people to be funded to improve cultural exchanges...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

